# My new Ariens 921048 (28" Deluxe SHO)



## Erick (Aug 24, 2016)

*My new Ariens 921048 (28&amp;quot; Deluxe SHO)*

Just got her yesterday! So glad I went with the SHO model & the 28" bucket over 24" This machine feels very well balanced & is quite easy to maneuver while the motor is off. I tried the auto turn on my dry concrete & it works as it should. If it snows, I'll be ready!


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Sweet new machine, I like the new dark grey metallic wheel finish and I am sure it's well balanced. Always a good move getting the Poly Skids. I don't know why Ariens doesn't include them as standard in lieu of the steel ones (probably too profitable as an accessory). A solid choice best of luck with it.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Erick, that looks great! We'll be anxious for your reviews once you've had it in snow.


Good luck !


----------



## TSR7 (Sep 19, 2016)

I just got my 28 SHO today too! Congrats! I cant wait for it to snow.


----------



## pfbz (Oct 7, 2016)

Also about to pull the trigger on D28SHO, but also looking at a very lightly used Honda HS928TAS the same price. Need to decide in the next day or so...


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

Pulled my 28 SHO out of storage this past weekend. Cant wait for the snow to fall.


----------



## linksbox (Oct 20, 2016)

Congrats!
Now I cannot wait for my new machine to be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## TSR7 (Sep 19, 2016)

I got mine setup, and even bought the poly skids for it yesterday. Have to install those yet. They were $34 at Home Depot.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

pfbz said:


> Also about to pull the trigger on D28SHO, but also looking at a very lightly used Honda HS928TAS the same price. Need to decide in the next day or so...



Tough choice, really can't go wrong with either. If the Honda is 3 years old or newer I would probably choose the Honda. The tracked model is a beast with a tried and true reliability record in severe conditions.


----------



## TSR7 (Sep 19, 2016)

pfbz said:


> Also about to pull the trigger on D28SHO, but also looking at a very lightly used Honda HS928TAS the same price. Need to decide in the next day or so...



I tend to lean towards "new" unless you know who owned it, and how it was treated.


----------



## pfbz (Oct 7, 2016)

I think I agree... just bought a new Ariens. D28SHO!


----------



## TSR7 (Sep 19, 2016)

Congrats! Let it snow!


----------



## pfbz (Oct 7, 2016)

Brought her home today...


----------

